# Tragedy at the Queen's Salute: Horse has to be put down in front of shocked crowd



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Members of the public looked on in horror yesterday as an army horse died on parade during a freak accident in Londons Hyde Park.
The animal, called Murphy, was taking part in the Royal Gun Salute which takes place on June 2 each year to mark the coronation of the Queen.
Soldiers from the Kings Troop were lining up when the horse tripped while galloping and his legs became entangled in the wheels of a gun wagon, which then dragged him across the grass

As he fell, Murphy suffered a complex fracture of his leg and after being examined by an on-site vet was immediately put down by injection.
Devastated soldiers erected a green tent around the animal to shield onlookers from the distressing scene which took place shortly before mid-day.
An army spokesman told Mail Online: Unfortunately the horse, called Murphy, became entangled in the gun carriage which was being moved into position and very sadly broke its leg.

'The vet officer in place immediately gave him pain relief but it was a very complex fracture and the only course of action was to put him down by injection. It was really the only course of action.
Everyone involved was naturally distressed. Murphy had been with the regiment for a very long time.
It was a tragic accident, one of those split second things that happen and he went down straight away.
It is very rare, though, that something like his should happen. No-one can remember anything like this happening before.

The salute, to mark the 59th anniversary of the Queens accession to the throne, was cancelled as a mark of respect.

Read more: Tragedy at the Queen's salute: Horse is put down after being run over by a gun carriage | Mail Online

So sad, R.I.P Murphy


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

How very Sad
RIP Murphy


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Must have been so distressing for everyone involved. So sad

RIP Murphy


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

That's so sad. Poor murphy! RIP. x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor Murphy! R.I.P and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

So very sad. Sleep well Murphy RIP xxx


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

That is soo sad, RIP murphy


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

So Sad.....RIP MURPHY :sad:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

So sad

RIP Murphy x


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Tragic, poor Murphy. RIP.


----------

